# Setting up a Trek 830



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi All -

First post here.

I've owned a Trek 830 Mt. Track since the mid-90's and have recently "rediscovered" my love for biking. Beats running any day. 

Now, this bike really never was a true MTB and really sets up nicely as a commuter/trainer. Which I am going to do but I have a couple of questions.

I just ordered Maxxis Overdrive tires 26x1.75 to replace some old Cheng Shins. As I think that they will be right in the sweet spot between slicks and knobbies.

I'd like to put a lighter wheelset on with disc brakes. What wheelsets are reasonable for a trail basher?

I've currently got Shimano V-brakes on it. Thinking about Avid BB-7. What do I need to do to run discs? Replace the fork? I assume that I can run the same brake levers. 

Thanks for the answers and killer community.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

eyezlee said:


> I've currently got Shimano V-brakes on it. Thinking about Avid BB-7. What do I need to do to run discs? Replace the fork? I assume that I can run the same brake levers.


Hi, Eyezlee. Welcome.
You probably probably need a new frame, if you want discs front and rear. If you have a 1 in steerer, you`re most likely SOL finding disc fork, too. V-brakes and mechanical discs take the same levers, so no problem there. Are the V-brakes really not cutting it for you, or you just have a hankering to do some upgrading?


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

Thinking that if I replaced wheelsets, it would be a good time to upgrade brakes too. V-Brakes are running fine.

What do you guys think about the Mavic 717 with XT hubs??


----------



## mtbklutz (May 26, 2006)

eyezlee said:


> Thinking that if I replaced wheelsets, it would be a good time to upgrade brakes too. V-Brakes are running fine.
> 
> What do you guys think about the Mavic 717 with XT hubs??


I'd say if V-brakes are running fine then why mess with it? Are discs really necessary for a commuter? Throw some skinnees on there and you are good!


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

eyezlee said:


> Thinking that if I replaced wheelsets, it would be a good time to upgrade brakes too. V-Brakes are running fine.
> 
> What do you guys think about the Mavic 717 with XT hubs??


If you're having them custom-built, I'd go down to the Deore LX or the SLX hubs, because they're well-sealed and considerably less money. The 717 is a decent XC racing rim but watch for wearthrough on the brake tracks... they're light rims, not a lot of excess metal.

If you found a smokin' deal on the 717/XT wheelset pre-built, however, then they should be fine.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Rodar speaks truth. If you have a Trek 830- a fine bike, don't do disc brakes. It might be impossible to find a fork with disc brake tabs and a 1" steerer. 

If your wheelset is shot, I guess buy a new one, but for less than 30 per wheel you can have hub bearings replaced and get it trued. If your brakes aren't amazing, pricepoint.com has SD7s for a perpetual good deal. 

If you need a different take on commuting, then I'd search ebay for 650b wheelsets, pick one up (89+shipping), Paul's Components Moto BMX brakes and enjoy a pretty sweet ride, though for the monetary investment, stick with the 26".

Rodar y Rodar has a great example of a 26" bike that does EVERYTHING. He can hook you up with some photos of what a proper rig should look like. 

Enjoy the glory of the vintage sleds.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

It sounds like you pretty much enjoy your 830 but have a little "upgraditis". Here`s an idea- you can go ahead and buy a new set of schnazzy wheels, but be sure you have disc-compatible hubs and V-compatible rims and hang onto your old wheels also. Then, if you ever do get another bike you`ll have a set of nice hoops to throw on it and you can put the old ones back on the 830 to either sell or use as an extra or for special purpose. Just a thought.

As to LX or SLX, they do cost a little less, and honestly even Deore hubs will probably do the job just fine, but if you want to scratch that itch you may as well get a little bling for the extra $30 or so. As for the rims, pretty much any Mavic is very nice and the 717s would make for a great all around wheelset. My .02


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you all for the answers and consultation. 

What I'm really doing is setting this up as a trainer as I shop for road bike(s). My daughter and I are going to train and do the Oklahoma Freewheel (Texas to Kansas) event in June 2010. 

I've also got a Trek 820 that I'm going to configure the same way. 

Over at Bicycle Wheel Warehouse I found the Mavic 717 v-brake rim with XT disc hubs for $263.50. Is that a good price?


----------

